# Sudden Death Associated With Hashimoto's Thyroiditis?



## gaftech

Hi all,

My name is John and the subject line is what the ME's office stated was the cause of death for my 24-year-old daughter, Allison, who passed on 29 DEC 2010.

My wife and I have done some internet research concerning Hashimoto's and believe we know what it is, a condition that affects the thyroid glands ability to produce hormones.

But first a little background on how the events unfolded...

On Thanksgiving Day 2010, Allison and her husband gave us the joyous news that they were going to have a baby. About 2 weeks later she miscarried. She went through the normal surgery to clean things out and other than some immediate sadness over losing the baby, she quickly recovered.

Allison and her husband debated on whether to go on a company-sponsored trip to Mexico given what had just happened, but with the doctor's approval, decided to go, (and we were okay with that). When they returned a week later, it seemed Allison was back to normal. The plan was to spend time with her husband's family over Christmas and we would have Christmas with our daughter over the New Years weekend.

On the evening of the 29th, Allison's mother-in-law texted her saying she was on her way over with her granddaughter, Allison's niece. Allison texted her back saying OK. When Mom-in-law arrived, they knocked on the front door, rang the doorbell, and finally went to the rear of the house. Fortunately Allison had left it unlocked and when they entered the house, Allison appeared to be asleep on the couch. When they tried to wake her and she didn't respond, they called 911 and started CPR...the EMTs continued CPR, as did the hosiptal, but Allison never woke up.

Just as a side note and a nod to my baby girl, she had chosen to be an organ donor, but because it had taken so long, the vital organs weren't viable anymore so the decision was made to allow her skin and tissue to be used however the hospital saw fit, such as burn victims and the like. I know she'd be proud of that.

An autopsy was done and found nothing. The toxicology report came back with nothing unexpected. The ME's office performed a histiology which looks cellular structure to try to determine cause of death. 3 months later we get "sudden death associated with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis".

What? In all my research I've found nothing that would warrant that conclusion. But I could be wrong and I'm just looking in the wrong places or not talking to the right people.

My wife and I would like some answers and I'm hoping that someone might be able to help either by providing the answers directly or by steering us the direction we need to be going.

I have a feeling that there will be a lot questions than answers at first, so please bear with me as I have no numbers from Allison's thyroid test when she was pregnant other than "they were in the "normal" low range". I am trying to get her medical records and that of the ME's office, so if I can't answer right away, I'll get there as soon as I can.

I thank you all in advance for any info, but especially for letting me vent a little. It makes a world of difference in my everyday attitude.

John
Sanger, Texas


----------



## Andros

gaftech said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is John and the subject line is what the ME's office stated was the cause of death for my 24-year-old daughter, Allison, who passed on 29 DEC 2010.
> 
> My wife and I have done some internet research concerning Hashimoto's and believe we know what it is, a condition that affects the thyroid glands ability to produce hormones.
> 
> But first a little background on how the events unfolded...
> 
> On Thanksgiving Day 2010, Allison and her husband gave us the joyous news that they were going to have a baby. About 2 weeks later she miscarried. She went through the normal surgery to clean things out and other than some immediate sadness over losing the baby, she quickly recovered.
> 
> Allison and her husband debated on whether to go on a company-sponsored trip to Mexico given what had just happened, but with the doctor's approval, decided to go, (and we were okay with that). When they returned a week later, it seemed Allison was back to normal. The plan was to spend time with her husband's family over Christmas and we would have Christmas with our daughter over the New Years weekend.
> 
> On the evening of the 29th, Allison's mother-in-law texted her saying she was on her way over with her granddaughter, Allison's niece. Allison texted her back saying OK. When Mom-in-law arrived, they knocked on the front door, rang the doorbell, and finally went to the rear of the house. Fortunately Allison had left it unlocked and when they entered the house, Allison appeared to be asleep on the couch. When they tried to wake her and she didn't respond, they called 911 and started CPR...the EMTs continued CPR, as did the hosiptal, but Allison never woke up.
> 
> Just as a side note and a nod to my baby girl, she had chosen to be an organ donor, but because it had taken so long, the vital organs weren't viable anymore so the decision was made to allow her skin and tissue to be used however the hospital saw fit, such as burn victims and the like. I know she'd be proud of that.
> 
> An autopsy was done and found nothing. The toxicology report came back with nothing unexpected. The ME's office performed a histiology which looks cellular structure to try to determine cause of death. 3 months later we get "sudden death associated with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis".
> 
> What? In all my research I've found nothing that would warrant that conclusion. But I could be wrong and I'm just looking in the wrong places or not talking to the right people.
> 
> My wife and I would like some answers and I'm hoping that someone might be able to help either by providing the answers directly or by steering us the direction we need to be going.
> 
> I have a feeling that there will be a lot questions than answers at first, so please bear with me as I have no numbers from Allison's thyroid test when she was pregnant other than "they were in the "normal" low range". I am trying to get her medical records and that of the ME's office, so if I can't answer right away, I'll get there as soon as I can.
> 
> I thank you all in advance for any info, but especially for letting me vent a little. It makes a world of difference in my everyday attitude.
> 
> John
> Sanger, Texas


John, as you know I have already welcomed you and expressed my condolences.

And I mentioned Hashimoto's Encephalitis so maybe we can explore that first.

Here are some links that could prove helpful to you.

This one is very important.....
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/96/6/455.2.full

http://sclero.org/medical/symptoms/associated/thyroid/hashimoto.html

http://www.suite101.com/content/hashimoto-s-encephalopathy-a3823

I just wonder if your daughter seemed symptomatic to any family members that knew her well and if so, what were the symptoms. Miscarriage "is" a symptom.

And for everyone's edification, the word thyroiditis and Hashimoto's are used interchangebly. They are one and the same.


----------



## McKenna

I am very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## northernlite

John, you and your wife have my deepest sympathy.

I have to agree with you that with the facts you have given that is an odd conclusion. Something doesn't add up here. I would think she would have had to be quite ill for thyroid disease to cause her death. I wish you luck in your search for answers, I like you would want to know.


----------



## Catie516

John, I am a new member on this site and to thyroidism. I am so sorry for your loss and the. I pray that you find the answers you are looking for, and I appreciate your sharing your daughter's story with us. Thanks so much.


----------



## lainey

While it is very rare, occasionally people do die from myxedema, which is a severe, longstanding lack of thyroid hormone. This has been known to occur in patients who are also inadequately treated for a thyroid hormone deficiency.

I am so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## gaftech

First off, thanks to all of you for your kind words, they are sincerely appreciated.

@andros - I looked at the links you provided and I quickly realized I'm going to need Allison's medical records in order to get the terminology the doctors used when doing tests and exams, etc. I didn't understand most of what was in the articles and what I could understand didn't seem to match Allison's situation.

No, I've decided to take the time and kind of reconstruct her life, not so much as a child, but from the teenage years and up. I retired from the Navy in March 2000 and we relocated from Virginia to Texas. Allison started high school and I know she had some medical issues, but I was working the graveyard shift and nothing seemed life-threatening, so I dismissed them, much to my chagrin now.

So I plan on sitting down with my wife and creating a sort of timeline so that we can get the big picture. From that point I'm hoping I can get recent medical records or at least talk to the doctors who treated her and see what other information I can get.

It's going to be difficult at best because she hasn't been our dependent since she got married 2 years ago, so I might not get much cooperation from the doctors...doctor-patient privilege and the like.

The bottom line is that I may not be very active on this board until I have more information to share, so please bear with me. I _will get back to this board as information, (or the lack of it), becomes available.

In a perfect world we'd be able to figure out what happened to Allison so that others might benefit from it...but we don't live in a perfect world, do we?_


----------



## Andros

gaftech said:


> First off, thanks to all of you for your kind words, they are sincerely appreciated.
> 
> @andros - I looked at the links you provided and I quickly realized I'm going to need Allison's medical records in order to get the terminology the doctors used when doing tests and exams, etc. I didn't understand most of what was in the articles and what I could understand didn't seem to match Allison's situation.
> 
> No, I've decided to take the time and kind of reconstruct her life, not so much as a child, but from the teenage years and up. I retired from the Navy in March 2000 and we relocated from Virginia to Texas. Allison started high school and I know she had some medical issues, but I was working the graveyard shift and nothing seemed life-threatening, so I dismissed them, much to my chagrin now.
> 
> So I plan on sitting down with my wife and creating a sort of timeline so that we can get the big picture. From that point I'm hoping I can get recent medical records or at least talk to the doctors who treated her and see what other information I can get.
> 
> It's going to be difficult at best because she hasn't been our dependent since she got married 2 years ago, so I might not get much cooperation from the doctors...doctor-patient privilege and the like.
> 
> The bottom line is that I may not be very active on this board until I have more information to share, so please bear with me. I _will get back to this board as information, (or the lack of it), becomes available.
> 
> In a perfect world we'd be able to figure out what happened to Allison so that others might benefit from it...but we don't live in a perfect world, do we?_


_

Understood John; just know we are here for you. And I know we all will do whatever we can to help you and your family find some answers and closure to this tragedy._


----------



## Catie516

John, I am a breast cancer survivor - I was misdiagnosed by a really high ranking breast cancer specialist. I was angry that he didn't do his job and told me to come back in a year - after clearly finding a lump and the lack of aspiration when he tried to 'see what it was'. Least he should have done was to tell me to come back if it didn't go away. It was fast growing and interductal.

The reason for me sharing this information was that my anger at him after I'd gone through surgery, chemo and radiation led me to get my medical records. I went to the office, and stood there while they copied them for me. I didn't call or tell them I was coming - I didn't want anything changed or lost in the file. I didn't explain that I was angry or anything, just that I wanted the records (the doctor happened to be out at the time at a luncheon with the then president Clinton). They gave to me with no problem. You may want to enlist your son-in-law into the mix to go with you to respective doctors and ask for copies of the records (prepare to pay for them - I had to - but was worth it). I hope you find the answers you are looking for.

Take care


----------



## CA-Lynn

John,

My heartfelt condolences.

I wonder if there was a heart-related [myocarditis] issue concurrent with the Hashimoto's.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14520579

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## desrtbloom

Hi John:

So very sorry for the loss of your daughter. :hugs:

I was misdiagnosed initially and if it wasn't for my peristance, I probably would have had a major heart attack due to Graves' Disease and Hashimotos. My TSH was "slightly elevated" when in fact my TSH was 0.01, but because a CBC was done and not a full thyroid panel, it was caught. I suspect now that because I had never had a full thyroid panel before, I have been dealing with these diseases for years and went untreated.

I agree that the miscarriage was probably one of the signs. Autoimmune diseases can be very tricky to diagnose. You can also have symptoms that you think are strange, but then they might resolve or they might get worse. You can many of these type of weird episodes over years, i.e. you might suffer from stomach issues, or irritable bowel syndrome, or high or low blood pressure, or weight issues, etc., etc., etc. Unfortunately, thyroid disease can cause one to have many different symptoms over a long period of time. I wonder if your daughter had any weird things going on that resolved themselves and so she didn't think much of it. That is pretty much what happened to me for many years. Stress can also affect autoimmune diseases and since she had recently suffered a miscarriage, the stress that placed her under and her health could have triggered her Hashi's issues. I work with a woman that was diagnosed with Hashi's a couple months ago, but had very few symptoms and just thought she would get more tired easier because she was working hard, etc. Turns out she had been suffering with Hashi's, but there was nothing that stood out that caused her to believe she even had any serious health issue.

I think for you, all hear blood work over the last few years would be very beneficial. Maybe one of her doctor's did an extensive blood panel that will show something indicating she had an issue. Also, I am curious if the medical examiner indicated what specifically leads him to believe it was Hashi's, i.e. was it a look at her thyroid during the autopsy that determined it or blood tests or an examination of her heart. I would think the medical examiner would be happy to discuss with you his/her findings and what has led him/her to make the determination. If it was me, I would start by meeting with the ME and picking his/her brain about the findings.

Lastly, thank you for your service in the Navy. I am a huge military fan and truly appreciate your service and sacrifices.

God bless you and your family,
Patti


----------



## gaftech

@Patti, 
You're welcome, it was indeed my pleasure. I sometimes wish I could turn back the clock and re-live some of those times out on the ocean, no land in sight, at nighttime a billion stars in the sky, the photoplankton being purple, yellow, orange in our wake, the beautiful sunsets and sunrises, and on occasion a sea that's as smooth as glass, not a ripple in the water except for our wake.

But, alas, I must get back to the reality of what is...

@everyone,
First off I'd like to quickly address the issue of her medical records. Allison's been married for 2 years, therefore her husband has the right to grant or deny us access to those records. Prior to their marriage, I would think that I would have access, but I don't know. It's not that her husband is unreasonable, it's that he's only 25 years old. Allison was his whole world, and I know that for a fact! He treated my baby girl like royalty and that's mainly because Allison didn't pull any punches, she told it like it was, and I suspect that she was the only woman he's ever met that had done so. But more than that, they were opposites, and together they made a whole. It was beautiful to watch the two of them together, each keeping the other in check with their various opinions.

Okay, my point is that he doesn't want to talk about anything Allison at this point...he's still grieving...and I have to give him his space.

Yesterday, we received a copy of the preliminary autopsy report. I read it and saw nothing abnormal...based on what I've learned to date. My wife talked to the investigator on the case (who sent her the report) and he said that the ME should be issuing an explanation of how he arrived at his conclusion by the end of next week...hopefully.

So I'm putting everything on hold at the moment in hopes that his "paper" will put the matter to rest.

Thanks very kindly for all your kind words and support. I truly do appreciate it.

John


----------



## Andros

gaftech said:


> @Patti,
> You're welcome, it was indeed my pleasure. I sometimes wish I could turn back the clock and relive some of those times out on the ocean, no land in sight, at nighttime a billion stars in the sky, photoplankton glowing purple, yellow, orange in our wake, the beautiful sunsets and sunrises, and on occasion a sea that's as smooth as glass, not a ripple in the water except for our wake.
> 
> But, alas, I must get back to the reality of what is...
> 
> @everyone,
> First off I'd like to quickly address the issue of her medical records. Allison's been married for 2 years, therefore her husband has the right to grant or deny us access to those records. Prior to their marriage, I would think that I would have access, but I don't know. It's not that her husband is unreasonable, it's that he's only 25 years old. Allison was his whole world, and I know that for a fact! He treated my baby girl like royalty and that's mainly because Allison didn't pull any punches, she told it like it was, and I suspect that she was the only woman he's ever met that had done so. But more than that, they were opposites, and together they made a whole. It was beautiful to watch the two of them together, each keeping the other in check with their various opinions.
> 
> Okay, my point is that he doesn't want to talk about anything Allison at this point...he's still grieving...and I have to give him his space.
> 
> Yesterday, we received a copy of the preliminary autopsy report. I read it and saw nothing abnormal...based on what I've learned to date. My wife talked to the investigator on the case (who sent her the report) and he said that the ME should be issuing an explanation of how he arrived at his conclusion by the end of next week...hopefully.
> 
> So I'm putting everything on hold at the moment in hopes that his "paper" will put the matter to rest.
> 
> Thanks very kindly for all your kind words and support. I truly do appreciate it.
> 
> John


Yeah..................boy; I know her husband is taking this hard. As you all are.

Baby steps! You are a wise man and a considerate man. Everything falls into place sooner or later.

Keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Thyroidmommy

Wow, I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. I hope you get some answers. Makes it pretty scary that so many of us go undiagnosed and untreated for so long.


----------



## lavender

I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure this must be a difficult time for your entire family and I will keep you all in prayer.

I was so sick when I was both hyper and hypo that it's hard for me to imagine not noticing something was wrong. There was a part of me that brushed off some of the symptoms because I was scared of what they might mean, and others because my doctor blew them off, but eventually the symptoms got so severe that they were hard to miss.

I do know that a strep infection precipitated a huge spike in my thyroid levels that resulted in my being hospitalized for thyroidtoxicosis, a potentially lethal condition usually associated with Graves disease that can lead to heart failure. Although I was having chest pain, and my heart was racing pretty fast, all the tests they do to check for a heart attack came back normal.

I wonder if the miscarriage, and the stress it brought on your daughter's body may have triggered the rapid progression of Hashi's that was lurking in the background. It's possible that your daughter blew off the symptoms as a normal part of the miscarriage. The women I know who have auto-immune issues have had a heck of a time healing from a miscarriage because it sets off the immune system. At the same time, the auto-immune condition can cause the miscarriage in the first place.

This is precisely why I get so fired up about thyroid issues myself. I know all too well how deadly they can be. When I look back on what happened to me a year ago, I have to face the reality of my own death, and it makes me appreciate every day I have that much more. I also know the pain of trying to live with a broken body and an undiagnosed condition and being told that nothing's wrong, nothing can be done to help, feeling like my life had been stolen, even though I was still alive. What's frustrating is knowing that thyroid disease is treatable, and that treating it can give us our health back!

I hope the ME's explanation sheds some insight on the subject. And it may be possible in time to enlist the help of your son in law to get those records. Talking with him may be exactly what he needs to process his grief, but rushing it won't help either.

Have you actually tried to ask her doctor for a copy of her medical records and/or their policy on releasing them? It may be as simple as getting a form for your son in law to sign and then going in yourself to pick them up. I know my doctor's office was a lot more willing than I expected to give me copies of my records when I asked.


----------



## gaftech

Well, the final report came in, and I came make no more heads or tails out of it than I could the preliminary report. I'd attach the report for you to see, but apparently I have uploaded the max of 1 attachment.

I'm so tired, so very, very tired. As I'm sure many of you can relate to, I wish there were a pause button on life, just long enough so I could catch my breath, sort out my priorities, and move on without missing a beat. But since that's not possible, I must make choices, and I've decided to let Allison go. To pursue this any further will not bring her back, nor will it alleviate the pain I feel over her loss. I don't understand the reasoning behind Allison's death, but I have never understood the reasoning behind my mother's death fom Lupus or from my brother's death from alcohol poisoning.

I feel secure in my belief that my daughter is in a better place being watched over by her grandfather who passed a mere two years earlier. I must move on. I must support my wife in however she chooses to grieve the loss of our daughter. In order to remain even halfway coherent, I must let this go.

I want to thank all of you who have sent messages of support and encouragement, they were and are, gratefully accepted. I have learned of a new disease that's rarely diagnosed and notified family members and friends who have stated that they were unaware of Hashimoto's. So I take comfort in the fact that at the very least, Allison's death could very possibly save the life of someone else down the line.

She would be VERY proud of that!

John


----------



## Andros

gaftech said:


> Well, the final report came in, and I came make no more heads or tails out of it than I could the preliminary report. I'd attach the report for you to see, but apparently I have uploaded the max of 1 attachment.
> 
> I'm so tired, so very, very tired. As I'm sure many of you can relate to, I wish there were a pause button on life, just long enough so I could catch my breath, sort out my priorities, and move on without missing a beat. But since that's not possible, I must make choices, and I've decided to let Allison go. To pursue this any further will not bring her back, nor will it alleviate the pain I feel over her loss. I don't understand the reasoning behind Allison's death, but I have never understood the reasoning behind my mother's death fom Lupus or from my brother's death from alcohol poisoning.
> 
> I feel secure in my belief that my daughter is in a better place being watched over by her grandfather who passed a mere two years earlier. I must move on. I must support my wife in however she chooses to grieve the loss of our daughter. In order to remain even halfway coherent, I must let this go.
> 
> I want to thank all of you who have sent messages of support and encouragement, they were and are, gratefully accepted. I have learned of a new disease that's rarely diagnosed and notified family members and friends who have stated that they were unaware of Hashimoto's. So I take comfort in the fact that at the very least, Allison's death could very possibly save the life of someone else down the line.
> 
> She would be VERY proud of that!
> 
> John


Oh, John.............................; yes, it may be time to just let go. And maybe some grief counseling for those who feel they would benefit?

This is just too sad but you and your family do need to get on a healing pathway and Allison would like that very much.


----------



## CA-Lynn

John,

My thoughts and prayers go with you. Be at peace in the knowledge that she is in a better place. Consider some grief counseling.....for you, your wife, your son-in-law.

Here's a website that can connect you to a local grief support group in your area:

http://www.griefshare.org/


----------



## desrtbloom

John- my prayers are with you and your family and may you find peace in knowing that you may save someone's life because what what you have posted here and information you have shared and will continue to share as you move forward. I'm sure your daughter is so very proud of you and only wants you and your wife to remember the good times and to always know she is with you. You sound like a very wonderful and loving father and your daughter was so very fortunate to have you help her grown into a wonderful young woman, even if her time here was cut short. May you know that you are not alone and that we welcome you here anytime.

:hugs:

Patti


----------



## gaftech

Thanks to all for your thoughts and prayers, they are deeply appreciated.

John


----------

